

New JAMA paper links mitochondrial dysfunction with Autism - Alex3917
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/autism-research-discovery_b_794967.html

======
count
Impossible, it's got to be the vaccines! Are you telling me Jenny McCarthy was
WRONG?

